# The edge gps cood



## stress_relief (Jul 21, 2011)

Anyone care to share general gps coordinates for "the edge"?


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

here are 3 coordinates that I have

29.53.500 87.11.015

29.56.500 87.07.500

29.55.085 87.13.495

good luck


----------



## stress_relief (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

It runs about 060 degrees and 240 degrees forever... troll back and forth across the drop off and you'll find all kinds of fishy spots and you might pick up a nice 'hoo this time of the year. 

And it provides a "cooler" option rather than hanging on the hook or drifting on the dog days of summer.

Jim


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

jim t said:


> It runs about 060 degrees and 240 degrees forever... troll back and forth across the drop off and you'll find all kinds of fishy spots and you might pick up a nice 'hoo this time of the year.
> 
> And it provides a "cooler" option rather than hanging on the hook or drifting on the dog days of summer.
> 
> Jim


 
+1:thumbup1:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I just connected 2 spots on a Garmin software chart that were about 10 miles apart and it's more like 220 degrees to 040 degrees.

Jim


----------

